# Choix écouteurs



## Liyad (2 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche de (très) bon écouteurs pour mon iPhone car j'écoute en général 5 à 6h de musique par jours.

Que pourriez vous me conseiller ? Je n'ai pas vraiment de budget, même si cela doit rester raisonnable donc pas au dessus de 200 en faite. Et pas d'intra-auriculaire, je ne les supporte pas ni de casque car sa me donne vite mal aux oreilles...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Niveau restitution, ça tombe mal, les meilleurs sont des intras ou des casques.
Essaie tout de même du côté de Shure, ils sont très bons.
Tu as Sennheiser un peu en dessous.

Et si tu écoutes autant de musique par jour, évite de monter trop le son, c'est extrêmement mauvais d'écouter au casque aussi longtemps. Donc privilégie des écouteurs qui isolent correctement...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Ouais, et pour isoler, il y a pas mieux que les intras, donc d'un coup, tu perds un bonne qualité d'écoute...


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

Ou sinon ceux-là :http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TK728VC/A?fnode=MTY1NDA0Ng&mco=MjI0MTAzOA 

Voilà, mais bon tu n'aimes pas les casques.


----------



## Liyad (2 Novembre 2008)

Je ne monte jamais trop le son, sa me donne vite mal à la tête, il est à 3/4 en générale, souvent un peu moins.

Je n'aime pas les intra-auriclaire car avoir quelque chose enfoncé dans l'oreille n'est pas agréable du tout et j'ai du mal à saisir pourquoi autant de mal s'y jette dessus !
Et les extra-auriculaire, j'ai vite mal au oreille :s

Si ce n'est pas un modèle, une marque précise à me conseiller ?


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

Enfin moi je ne connais pas de très bon écouteurs qui ne soit pas intra ou extra auriculaire.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (2 Novembre 2008)

Khyu a dit:


> Essaie tout de même du côté de Shure, ils sont très bons.
> Tu as Sennheiser un peu en dessous.



Il y a ça


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Je ne monte jamais trop le son, sa me donne vite mal à la tête, il est à 3/4 en générale, souvent un peu moins.
> 
> Je n'aime pas les intra-auriclaire car avoir quelque chose enfoncé dans l'oreille n'est pas agréable du tout et j'ai du mal à saisir pourquoi autant de mal s'y jette dessus !
> Et les extra-auriculaire, j'ai vite mal au oreille :s
> ...



Tu devrais tout de même tester des intras haut de gamme. Certains modèles (Shure par exemple ) sont très confortables et très discret. 
Sinon, en casque, tu as les Sennheiser HD-25. Très réputé.


----------



## fandipod (2 Novembre 2008)

Oui mais le problème c'est qu'il n'aime pas les casques.....


----------



## nicolasf (3 Novembre 2008)

TU as pas mal de casques qui ne touchent pas les oreilles. Et franchement, pour les plus confortables, on ne les sent très vite plus.

Dans le bas de la gamme, tu as la série des Sennheiser HD-5XX par exemple. En haut de la gamme, il n'y a pas vraiment de limite (enfin si, je crois pas qu'il y ait au-dessus des Stax, autour de 6000 euros le casque). Regarde par exemple ici : http://www.son-video.com/Rayons/Hifi/Casques/CasquesHiFi.html

Pour le confort, dans les casques HIFI, on m'a toujours recommandé les Beyerdynamic et notamment le DT880.


----------



## Liyad (3 Novembre 2008)

Le Sennheiser HD-555 me plaît bien... Je pourrais toujours trouver dans Montpellier un magasin qui pourrait me le faire essayer.

125&#8364; pour un casque branché à un iPhone, c'est du gâchis ? Dans le sens où l'iPhone fournit-il un son d'une qualité suffisante pour un casque haut de gamme ? Les fichiers sonore que j'ai ne vont pas en dessous de 192Kb/s.

Et en intra-auriculaire haut de gamme, vous me conseilleriez quoi ?


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Les shures sont très performant...


----------



## Macuserman (3 Novembre 2008)

Quand j'entends "Son" et "Qualité", je m'en réfère toujours ou presque à Bose.
Pour être équipé Bose au salon comme enceintes et Home Cinema, je peux te dire que ça va pas mal&#8230;

Et mes Companion 3 pour mon Mac arrivant, je n'ai pas pû résister&#8230;

http://www.bosefrance.fr/FR/fr/home...adphones/bose-around-ear-headphones/index.jsp


----------



## fandipod (3 Novembre 2008)

Ce casque est vraiment super pour l'avoir essayé à la fnac... avec les ipod.. Un peu cher mais très performant...


----------



## Liyad (3 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> 125 pour un casque branché à un iPhone, c'est du gâchis ? Dans le sens où l'iPhone fournit-il un son d'une qualité suffisante pour un casque haut de gamme ? Les fichiers sonore que j'ai ne vont pas en dessous de 192Kb/s.



J'insiste sur ce point en reposant la question.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> J'insiste sur ce point en reposant la question.



L'iPhone n'est pas ce qui se fait de mieux au niveau de la qualité sonore, mais il reste très bien placé face aux tenors (Cowon, iRiver, Rio, TrekStor, ...). Un casque à 125 euros (si tu en as les moyens et que tu apprécies la qualité d'écoute) est un bon investissement.

Le discours serai totalement différent si tu avais un lecteur mp3 à 10 euros acheté sur ebay-HK et que tu te contentais de 30min de musique par jour. 

De plus, tu indiques que tes titres sont tous encodées à 192Kb/s minimum.

Alors, fonce. Tu ne seras pas déçu et tu entendras la différence.


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2008)

Je possède un HD-555 depuis pas mal d'années, et j'en suis ravi. Par contre, sur le plan technique, ce casque joue le rôle de véritables enceintes et même à bas volume, tout le monde autour de toi en profitera. Je dis ça s'il doit être utilisé dans un environnement où il y a plusieurs personnes.

Sur la qualité sonore : le plus important pour les casques HIFI est d'abord de savoir si la source (lecteur MP3) va être au niveau du casque. Dans le cas du HD555, il n'y a pas de soucis. 

En intra haut-de-gamme, il n'y a pas que Shure. Les q-JAYS ont une excellente réputation : l'équivalent, en terme de qualité, chez Shure et co. est beaucoup, beaucoup plus cher.

Après, cela dépendra de tes goûts. Pense qu'un casque est bien plus agréable au quotidien si l'on te parle régulièrement et/ou si tu dois le mettre et enlever qu'un vrai intra. Poser un intra ne s'improvise pas même si on apprend. De plus, les intras isolent vraiment, ce qui est intéressant dans certains cas, mais très dangereux dans d'autres (à pied ou pire, à vélo, par exemple). Et puis le problème des intras est que les prix augmentent très vite : un bon casque est plus abordable qu'un bon itnra (dans le haut de gamme par contre, les prix se rejoignent).


----------



## Liyad (4 Novembre 2008)

Le problème est que je l'utilise dans des endroits plutôt silencieux et que cela ne doit pas gêner les autres...

Hmmm... le prix n'est pas vraiment un problème, c'est surtout le côté pratique et des intra... je le sent pas vraiment.
Il faudrait que j'aille en tester...

Edit : j'oublie les intra. Il y a des problème de filtre apparemment et de toute façon, je ne supporte vraiment pas quelque chose au font de mon oreille 

Je vais voir pour un casque ou, sinon, des écouteurs classique de meilleurs qualité que ceux vendu avec l'iPhone.


----------



## Macuserman (4 Novembre 2008)

Le Bose proposé te semble-t-il intéressant?
Parce que Bose, c'est très bon point de vue son, et comme tu te rapproches plus d'un mélomane que d'un utilisateur du dimanche, je te conseillerai d'oublier le prix (chose que tu va apparemment faire... ) et de te faire plaisir en achetant le meilleur produit possible; tout en restant dans du politiquement acceptable!


----------



## fandipod (4 Novembre 2008)

Moi si j'avais de l'argent je m'acheterais le casque extra auriculaire.... Bose


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2008)

Si tu dois l'utiliser dans un environnement calme, penses à un casque fermé circum-aural. Les casques fermés ont cet avantage de ne rien laisser filtrer vers l'extérieur...


----------



## SergeB (4 Novembre 2008)

Liyad a dit:


> Le problème est que je l'utilise dans des endroits plutôt silencieux et que cela ne doit pas gêner les autres...
> 
> Hmmm... le prix n'est pas vraiment un problème, c'est surtout le côté pratique et des intra... je le sent pas vraiment.
> Il faudrait que j'aille en tester...
> ...



Pour les audiophiles (http://www.thf.fr/uEditos/EditosA10.htm#Ed0706) tu peux essayer l'iCans de Ultrasone (http://icans.ultrasone.com/). Un casque de qualité professionnelle spécialement conçu pour l'iPod ou l'iPhone. Il coûte 110 euros environ. J'en suis très satisfait.


----------



## Liyad (4 Novembre 2008)

La qualité est-elle différente entre les casque ouvert et fermé ?


----------



## nicolasf (4 Novembre 2008)

Il y a une différence, mais je ne sais pas si on peut la résumer à la qualité. Disons que c'est différent, pas forcément mieux ou moins bien.

Le son d'un casque fermé est en général (ça dépend après des casques bien sûr) plus précis, plus sec, mais aussi un peu plus étouffé. Le son des casques ouvert est en général plus large en terme de scène sonore, la localisation est meilleure mais c'est aussi moins précis, un peu plus souple.

Perso, je préfère les casques très ouverts. Mais c'est vraiment une question de goût. Sachant que les intras ne rentrent pas dans cette distinction tant ils sont différents des casques habituels. 

Et encore une fois, ça dépend surtout des casques. Deux casques fermés peuvent être bien plus différents qu'un casque fermé et un casque ouvert par exemple.


----------



## Phil1982 (16 Août 2009)

A moi c'est bien simple... me suis pris la tete serieusement (comme pour tout ce que j'achete).. et apres des comparatifs, des heures sur les forums audiophiles, j'ai acheté des JAYS !

ICI

Ils livrent en 4 ou 5 jours dans le monde entier, ca coute QUE DALLE pour ce que c'est, et mon frere avec son HD-25 et moi avec mes JAYS.. avons fait un petit comparatif et ben franchement -> seule difference pour nous : JAYS plus leger 

Incroyable la qualité de ces petites merdouilles 

Attention je n'ai testé que les Q-JAYS, pas les autres.. et je vous details meme pas ce que vous trouvez dans la boite en accessoires il faudra 4 pages de ce forum 

Faus pas hesiter !


----------

